# My premium membership



## donnylove (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure if this has come up yet, but I had joined after 10-10-08 and had paid for a premium membership.  Will my status be upgraded back to premium?

Thanks and glad to be back.  Must re-invent my signature . . .


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 4, 2009)

Your answer is in this thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=24129


----------



## bassman (Feb 4, 2009)

Jeff has already said he's working on it.  The whole thing is going to take time to get back to previous status assuming that all the information is still there (ie. OTBS, post count, points, etc.).  Hopefully, all wasn't lost.  Just hang in there and give them a chance to work it out.


----------



## donnylove (Feb 4, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the update and thanks to Jeff and his team for all of their hard work!


----------

